# Oi, dito ka pala Pinas



## Sakura Cherry

1) Oi, dito ka pala Pinas ah hehe. Musta? Nabalitaan ko lang sa daddy mo eh hehe. Pasensya na di kami nakapunta nung special day mo last friday. Congrats bro. Manlibre ka naman diyan haha. Peace. (^-^)

2)Nagbago nga pala ako ng YM bro. La na yung dati. Anu nga ulit yung sayo para add kita hehe. Congrats ulit. =)


----------



## niernier

Sakura Cherry said:


> 1) Oi, dito ka pala Pinas ah hehe. Musta? Nabalitaan ko lang sa daddy mo eh hehe. Pasensya na di kami nakapunta nung special day mo last friday. Congrats bro. Manlibre ka naman diyan haha. Peace. (^-^)
> Hey, so you are still here in the Philippines hehe. How are you? I just heard from your daddy hehe. I'm sorry I was not able to come on your special day last Friday. Congratulations bro. Manlibre ka naman diyan haha.*
> Peace. (^-^)
> Sorry I don't know how to translate this one. Basically it means "give free snacks/foods to somebody or everyone."
> 
> 2)Nagbago nga pala ako ng YM bro. La na yung dati. Anu nga ulit yung sayo para add kita hehe. Congrats ulit. =)
> By the way, I changed my YM bro. The old one is gone. What again is yours so I can add you hehe. Again, congratulations. =)




**Sakura Cherry please read the forum rules http://forum.wordreference.com/faq.php?faq=faq_forum_rules_header#faq_rules_faq.  Avoid phrases like "translation please", "urgent" and  similar expressions on your thread titles. Anyone who knows how to help you(like me ) urgently responds so please don't use these phrases.


----------



## Sakura Cherry

niernier said:


> **Sakura Cherry please read the forum rules http://forum.wordreference.com/faq.php?faq=faq_forum_rules_header#faq_rules_faq.  Avoid phrases like "translation please", "urgent" and  similar expressions on your thread titles. Anyone who knows how to help you(like me ) urgently responds so please don't use these phrases.




Thank you! And thanks for the reminder on the rules > < I'll remember that next time!


----------



## biankita

Both sentences are written in informal Filipino typically found in text messages and instant messages.



Sakura Cherry said:


> 1) Oi, dito ka pala Pinas ah hehe. Musta? Nabalitaan ko lang sa daddy mo eh hehe. Pasensya na di kami nakapunta nung special day mo last friday. Congrats bro. Manlibre ka naman diyan haha. Peace. (^-^)



This is very informal language. But roughly, it translates to : "Hey, I didn't know you're in the Philippines hehe. How are you? I only heard it from your daddy hehe. I'm sorry that we didn't get to go on your special day last Friday. Congratulations bro. How about a treat there haha. Peace.

*Manlibre ka naman dyan *- is basically a Filipino jeer to someone to treat food. usually during birthdays and special occasions (graduations, or other events celebrated for a specfic person etc)



Sakura Cherry said:


> 2)Nagbago nga pala ako ng YM bro. La na yung dati. Anu nga ulit yung sayo para add kita hehe. Congrats ulit. =)



It's also informal language. Rough translated to "By the way, I already changed my YM, bro. The old one is gone. What's your address again I'll add you hehe. Congrats again."

*La *- is a shortcut way to say 'wala' meaning 'none, gone..."


----------



## Sakura Cherry

biankita said:


> Both sentences are written in informal Filipino typically found in text messages and instant messages.
> 
> 
> 
> This is very informal language. But roughly, it translates to : "Hey, I didn't know you're in the Philippines hehe. How are you? I only heard it from your daddy hehe. I'm sorry that we didn't get to go on your special day last Friday. Congratulations bro. How about a treat there haha. Peace.
> 
> *Manlibre ka naman dyan *- is basically a Filipino jeer to someone to treat food. usually during birthdays and special occasions (graduations, or other events celebrated for a specfic person etc)
> 
> 
> It's also informal language. Rough translated to "By the way, I already changed my YM, bro. The old one is gone. What's your address again I'll add you hehe. Congrats again."
> 
> *La *- is a shortcut way to say 'wala' meaning 'none, gone..."



Thank you! I love how you did more than what I asked for - always include little side notes about the parts of the sentences! Really helps me learn


----------



## biankita

No prob...

By the way, when I translated "Manlibre ka naman dyan..." as "How about a treat there...", *there* refers to something random. It doesn't mean that you are asking for a treat for a specific place.

And I was too sleepy to elaborate yesterday some more on Manlibre ka naman dyan --
It's traditional in the Philippines that the person who is celebrating birthday, graduation, winning something etc to be the one to treat people, unlike in Western countries where the person who is celebrating is being treated. Anyway, the treat or "libre" is generally a noun usually refers to food or drink. The literal translation is the adjective 'free', but it's being used as a verb in the sentence.


----------

